# Il faut que la France sache !



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2010)

*Madame, mademoiselle, monsieur, bonsoir*

Hélas, vous ne le savez que trop, tout phénomène de masse, en ce qu'il revêt une dimension panurgienne ne peut que produire des indésirables, hélas, incontrôlables ; et de fait, l'insupportable promiscuité, liée par exemple aux concentrations populaires estivales, peut elle même procurer quelques frayeurs...


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mai 2010)

quand soudainement un banc de grands blancs atteignit les rivages et tout rentra dans l'ordre, l'écume écarlate rejetant sur le sable tantôt une chaussette blanche, tantôt une chaine en or...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

C'est quoi, à la gauche du bel'orteil ?  Une morille de panurge ?


----------



## schwebb (22 Mai 2010)

C'est un pied habitué aux tongs, ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2010)

Est-ce qu'un coiffeur peut se tirlipoter le schmilblic tout seul dans sa tente ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2010)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Madame, mademoiselle, monsieur, bonsoir*



Mon Dupond! Ça fait vraiment plaisir de te revoir! :love: 



> Hélas, vous ne le savez que trop, tout phénomène de masse, en ce qu'il revêt une dimension panurgienne ne peut que produire des indésirables, hélas, incontrôlables ; et de fait, l'insupportable promiscuité, liée par exemple aux concentrations populaires estivales, peut elle même procurer quelques frayeurs...


M'en parle pas. Je me tue à le répéter tous les ans à la même période.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2010)

Moi j'aime bien faire caca dans la mer!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien faire caca dans la mer!



Pumataghju!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2010)

Je vais essayer de me faire embaucher chez BP


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Mai 2010)

mais que fait la police ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

Hahaha 

Qui a les pieds palmés ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


>



j'imagine que réaliser cette grande spirale n'a pas du être facile  quel talent....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon Dupond! Ça fait vraiment plaisir de te revoir! :love:
> 
> 
> M'en parle pas. Je me tue à le répéter tous les ans à la même période.





*Hélas oui le constat est terrible
*le c0n ne connait que la masse


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Mai 2010)

et l'élite
se tripote la bite.






 dan ! :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien faire caca dans la mer!



il était peu être a toi alors


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Hélas oui le constat est terrible
> *le c0n ne connait que la masse



Et il n'aime pas l'eau froide.

Voilà pourquoi j'ai toujours choisi les mers froides pour mes vacances de plagiste.
Dans les meilleures années elle est à 17° là où je vais. Sinon entre 15 et 16.
C'est sûr qu'on est pas emmerdé par la populace.
Seul truc à prévoir du coup : bien tenir l'alcool.


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

macinside a dit:


> il était peu être a toi alors


Tu as pas participé ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Mai 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> j'imagine que réaliser cette grande spirale n'a pas du être facile  quel talent....



Ouai...
C'est surtout pas très sympa d'attendre jusqu'aux vacances pour faire caca.
A moins que ça soit un cas de déni fécal ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2010)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Madame, mademoiselle, monsieur, bonsoir*
> Hélas, vous ne le savez que trop, tout phénomène de masse, en ce qu'il revêt une dimension panurgienne ne peut que produire des indésirables, hélas, incontrôlables ; et de fait, l'insupportable promiscuité, liée par exemple aux concentrations populaires estivales, peut elle même procurer quelques frayeurs...



Frayeur bien naturelle.


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2010)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Hélas oui le constat est terrible
> *le c0n ne connait que la masse



Allez, allez, c'est fini.
Tranquille jusqu'à la prochaine boucherie.


(Usurpateur de n..... !Depuis quand y'a la mer chez toi ?! Nan mais.. )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Se déplacer rend con.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2010)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


>



tiens, il y a déjà des Hobbits sur les plages cette année !!?? 

 


Dan


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Se déplacer rend con.



Et voilà, après les boucles bien connues dans l'informatique, le consultant (plus si) consensuel (que çà) vient d'inventer la boucle des forums.

Total respect


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2010)

'Tain, ils sont spé tes orteils quand même :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2010)

Nous sommes en présence d'un fossile vivant de Laétoli:




Y clique!


----------

